# Nitrous system Wiring?



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok I think this will work I just need a second opinion from you guys.

Battery positive side to the Fuse, Fuse to Arming Switch, Arming Switch ACC to WOT switch, WOT switch to Solenoid positive, Solenoid Negative back to battery? 


ive seen like a relay with these kits or something? Mine didnt come with one since it was a used NX wet kit. normally i would just hook this shit up, but since its my engine im talkin big $$ so i wanna make sure its right the first time. Thanks, ide appreciate any help.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

AL_Sentra said:


> Ok I think this will work I just need a second opinion from you guys.
> 
> Battery positive side to the Fuse, Fuse to Arming Switch, Arming Switch ACC to WOT switch, WOT switch to Solenoid positive, Solenoid Negative back to battery?
> 
> ...


Did the kit come with the manual? The manuals in NX kits are pretty useful to have (they look like a small book). As far as the relay, go buy a 40 amp 12v relay (VERY common relay, you should have no problems finding it in auto/electric shops), it will cost you less than 10 bucks and you'll do the job right.


----------

